# Can I extend tourist visa with other tourist company? [urgent]



## Calengineer (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi there,

I got my sister in law a tourist visa for 30 days. However, my wife and I want her to stay in the UAE for a total of 60 days. As for my understanding, this can be extended. 

However, I received an email from the tourist company that helped us get the tourist visa, saying that due to a new immigration update, she cannot extend her visa anymore and that she must exit within 30 days of entrance. Is this true? This sounds very sketchy. My sis-in-law is already in the UAE.

Also, can I extend my sister in law's visa with another company that is not the same as the original?

The tourist visa was given by Sharjah immigration apparently. 

please help!


----------



## sub0 (Jan 28, 2010)

Calengineer said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I got my sister in law a tourist visa for 30 days. However, my wife and I want her to stay in the UAE for a total of 60 days. As for my understanding, this can be extended.
> 
> ...




Yes might possible what they are saying is right since new visa system has come by UAE Govt.

but you can be sure by calling Toll free: 8005111 (Dubai Immigration)

asking direct to immigration is the best solution


----------



## Calengineer (Jan 21, 2014)

sub0 said:


> Yes might possible what they are saying is right since new visa system has come by UAE Govt.
> 
> but you can be sure by calling Toll free: 8005111 (Dubai Immigration)
> 
> asking direct to immigration is the best solution


Thank you for the information. I called them and they confirmed my relative CAN get an extension. However, I don't know if that applies to Sharjah since that's where the visa was issued.


----------



## sub0 (Jan 28, 2010)

Calengineer said:


> Thank you for the information. I called them and they confirmed my relative CAN get an extension. However, I don't know if that applies to Sharjah since that's where the visa was issued.


call immigration and get the info for sharjah as well. 

and most likely if visa is from Sharjha, it might be from SNTTA

here is the contact detail for them
Welcome to SNTTA


----------

